
Bring remote camera feeds into OBS Studio; open-source - steveseguin
https://obs.ninja
======
steveseguin
Using P2P WebRTC, this open-source and hosted free service allows creators to
bring in low-latency, high-quality streams from smartphones, webcams, and
screenshares for free. Works with OBS, Vmix, and other live video mixing
software.

It also includes password-protected group video rooms, ISO recordings, HiFi
audio, and fine-grain controls over nearly every aspect, including 40-mbps
video bitrates!

Wiki:
[https://github.com/steveseguin/obsninja/wiki/](https://github.com/steveseguin/obsninja/wiki/)

